# Active military purchasing a gun in Georgia?



## winchester1970 (Apr 1, 2013)

I cannot find anywhere that tells me a "NON RESIDENT" active military "CANNOT" purchase a gun in Georgia. Can anyone help with any info on this topic.

Thanks,
 Scott


----------



## huntfish (Apr 1, 2013)

I believe that Military personnel, their spouses, and their dependent children stationed in or assigned to Georgia and on active duty are considered GA residents.


----------



## merc123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Take your current driver's license, military ID and PCS orders when you purchase the gun.  Put GA as your state of residence on the form because in GA you are technically a resident unless you're on some sort of TDY.    May want to get your lifetime license too while you're here 

You could check with the PMO office or just check with one of the local gun shops around base.  I'm pretty sure they know the laws better than we do on here.  Don't forget to register the gun with the base (PMO or MP station?)


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 2, 2013)

You can purchase a long gun in a state other than your home state as long as the dealer adheres to the laws of both states.  Wander by the firearms counter in a Wal-Mart and they have a list of the states whose residents may purchase long guns.  When buying handguns you must be a resident of the state where you are purchasing or military with orders assigning you to that state.  I went through this a few times while stationed in Florida as a Georgia resident.  I found this on the ATF page.

A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee’s premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]


----------



## Huntress (Apr 3, 2013)

Military members on active duty and legal aliens 
have special residency considerations. 
A member of the Armed Forces on active duty is a 
resident of the State in which his or her permanent duty 
station is located. FFLs may accept electronic permanent 
change of station (PCS) orders, accompanied by a valid 
military identification card, to establish residency for an 
active duty military member of the Armed Forces.
A buyer who is not a citizen of the United States must 
provide additional documentation (beyond a valid 
Government-issued photo identification that contains 
the buyer’s name, residence address, and date of 
birth) to establish that he or she has resided in a State 
continuously for at least 90 days immediately prior to the 
date of the sale or delivery of the firearm. Examples of 
acceptable documentation include, but are not limited to, 
utility bills, bank statements, rent receipts, and mortgage 
payments. This original documentation must contain the 
buyer’s name (not the name of someone they are living 
with) and home address.

Military members and legal aliens may have 
special identification document considerations.
No additional valid identification documentation 
is required of an active-duty member of the Armed 
Forces or a legal alien if he or she possesses a valid 
identification document (e.g., driver’s license) that 
contains his or her name, residence address, date of 
birth, and photograph and is issued by the State in 
which your business premises is located. If a member 
of the Armed Forces or a legal alien does not possess 
a valid, State-issued identification document with the 
necessary information, you may accept a combination 
of valid Government-issued documents to satisfy 
the identification document requirement. A member 
of the Armed Forces on active duty may satisfy the 
identification document requirement by presenting his or 
her military identification card along with official orders 
showing his or her permanent duty station.

Sales to Members of the Armed Forces
A member of the Armed Forces on active duty is a 
resident of the State in which his or her permanent 
duty station is located. However, if a military member 
maintains a home in one State and has a permanent duty 
station in a another State to which he or she commutes 
each day, the military member has two States of 
residence and may purchase a firearm in either State—
and must list both the residence address and permanent 
duty station in Item 2 on the Form 4473.
A military member on active duty must present either a 
current driver’s license or State identification card from 
your State, or a copy of the official orders showing the 
military member’s permanent duty station in your State 
along with a military photo identification card, an out-ofState driver’s license, or an out-of-State identification 
card.
ATF has determined that you may accept electronic 
Permanent Change of Station (PCS) orders. You are 
reminded to exercise due diligence to ensure that these 
electronic orders reflect a PCS, not a temporary move or 
deployment (TDY) and that the dates of the transfer are 
identified on the document and are inclusive of the date 
of the attempted firearm acquisition. You are required to 
verify the identity of the transferee by examining a valid 
identification document.

All of this came from this site:  http://www.atf.gov/files/publications/download/p/atf-p-5300-15.pdf


----------

